# 365 Day Health Insurance



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if this should go in Fulltiming, but I'll put it here for now.

We'll be in Europe for about a year starting April, any idea who you would recommend for health insurance?

In our 20's (no 'sports' cover required... this time anyway) so rules out Saga and the like!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know about 365 days but the best deal we always managed for 4, 6 & 8 months was Nat West Gold Card. 

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If you find 365 day insurance make sure you do not get ill on 29th Feb next year!

But seriously, if you are not going outside EU do you need anything more than an European Health Insurance Card.

If you are worried about repatriation costs look at putting your breakdown cover with ADAC (German equivalent of AA) they talk and write in English.

The two suggestions above give me my peace of mind.

Geoff


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, addie,

My daughter spent some months in europe last year, I got 'backpacker' insurance for her, fairly sure you could get it for a whole year. It was relatively cheap.

Nearly sure I found it through www.moneysupermarket.com , needless to say it was not underwritten by any of the high street names.

Make sure you pack your laptop and wifi connection when you go, I am always impressed by the bredth of knowledge you have on motorhoming. Keep posting, and have a good year.

All the best,

Davy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Best so far has been Liverpool Victoria - £200 both of us on a 12 month policy which covers you for any trip up to 366 days.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good price Addie, ours is £400 plus with www.gotravelinsurance.com it may be cheaper for you as you are younger, Alan.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We use flexi cover direct, they do gap years and long stay

Loddy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

loddy said:


> We use flexi cover direct, they do gap years and long stay
> 
> Loddy


Thanks, the 'quick quote' says £240 so not far off the mark. Will have to compare!


----------

